# My Critter-Gitter .45acp Load



## Josh Smith (Jul 1, 2010)

My .45acp Critter-Gitter load, 51 rounds:




























... and cleaned the 1911 yesterday, detail strip.

The load is a nominal 5.2 grains of W231 under a my soft-cast (almost pure lead, with just enough tin to let it flow but not frost at high heat) flat nose, truncated cone 230 grain nominal, 235 to 240 grain actual (due to the alloy used).

Be aware that this MAX according to the Lyman Cast Bullet Handbook but pressure is listed as about 3kpsi under standard .45acp. Start low at about 4.2 grains and work up to 5.2 MAX.

This load is the longest I could take it with this bullet and still have it function in the magazines. This _usually_ means 1.275COL for round nose but, in this case using truncated cone, it maxed out at an even 1.25COL.

Lube was homemade. Don't remember the particular blend I had on these boolits. Something like beeswax, LLA, lanolin and Militec-1. May have some paraffin in there. Something fancy that I'll not be doing again. Next will be beeswax/Crisco/lanolin or something simple like that!

Josh


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Should be a pretty mild load.


----------

